# Canine Cancer Poll



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

up above the post...it says "thread tools"....i think in there you can add a poll...

anyway...my golden died from cancer


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

My King died of liver cancer (type unknown) at 14 1/2 years old

My Rowdy died of aspiration pneumonia at 12 1/2 following tie-back surgery for Laryngeal Paralysis


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

At 12.5 years old, my Sam died from aspiration pnuemonia from a mega esophagus. During xrays to diagnose this, a tumor was found next to his heart which the Vet suspected was hemangio.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

My 8 year old Golden, Phoenix, died following bloat surgery.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Sophie, at the age of 3, died from cancer.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I don't see a poll yet, but will check off the options when the mods put it in for you -

I would have 1 (no) and 2 (yes). 

Charmy died from renal failure. By the time we knew, he was already only living on 1 kidney and dying. He'd just turned 6. Based on what I found when I tried contacting his breeder and some other people who bought his littermates, I think it was something hereditary like renal dysplasia. He had been showing clear symptoms since he was a puppy (disinterest in eating and repeated bladder infections) and since he was at least 3 or 4 (reluctance to exercise, disinterest in eating, coat changes, hair loss, weight loss, etc).... but we had no idea. By the end, he could not eat or drink... and he was so thirsty. I remember his last night he would drink a little and immediately vomit it back up.  

Sammy was 13 when he stopped eating the week after Thanksgiving. We thought it was pancreatitis and were treating him for that when his spleen ruptured. He died the first week in December. 

A year and a half later Danny stopped eating. Once again, pancreatitis was suggested, they kept him for observation and fluids that morning and then sent him home. My mom and I saw him looking very uncomfortable that evening and rushed him back to the vet for an ultrasound. His spleen hadn't ruptured, but it was the size of a melon and had to come out. He had a blood clot following the surgery and died.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Poll has been added and you may select more than answer for those that have and more than one Golden pass away.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Smooch*

My sweet female Golden Retriever, Smooch, at the age of 11 1/2 years old, went to the Rainbow Bridge on December 7, 2010-she either had hemangiosarcoma or lymphoma.

We also lost our male Samoyed, Snobear, to hemangiosarcoma, on March 27, 2010, at the age of 10.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Laurie said:


> My 8 year old Golden, Phoenix, died following bloat surgery.


Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear this.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Is it me or the poll? It won't let me vote cancer two times.

Why is it adding up to over 100% as well?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I think it might be by respondants. 

100% say at least 1 dog from cancer while 33% also had a golden die of other causes. 

I think the comments could end up helpful


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I have had 6 goldens, 2 currently alive and well.
Two died from cancer (age 15 and 11) and 2 from other causes at age 12.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

50/50 Deardra did not, it was Myasthenia Gravis at approx age 10 (rescue birth date unknown), Tucker yes, nasal cancer 13yrs 3months.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

My first golden died 2 days before her 5th Birthday from Auto Immune Hemolytic Anemia. Possibly caused by over vaccinating. 

Our 2nd Golden died from Lymphoma at the age of 10. We lost her 2 weeks after she was diagnosed.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

This is a sad thread but the ultimate reality of having loved and lost a dear furry friend.
My first Golden, Cassie, died suddenly of unknown causes in my living room at the age of 14.5 years. She had a happy life until the end.
Beau, my rescue boy survived 2 cancers, mast cell tumors and melanoma and 2 years later was gently put to rest due to a third cancer, osteosarcoma, at the young age of 9 years.

Having known these two has brought joy and companionship beyond compare to my home.

I, currently, have two Goldens, Baylee, who is almost 10 and Baxter, my wild child at 2. May they have a long and happy and cancer free life!


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

2- Cancer - Hemangio

1- old age complications


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

I could only vote once as well, but had 2 that passed away.


----------



## penparson (Sep 19, 2010)

My first golden, Kermit, was put to sleep following a stroke at 12 1/2. Charlie died, most likely from a brain tumor, at 4. The only canine neurologist in Maine was on vacation at the time and we did not have an autopsy. Reuben was pts from old age at 14 yrs., 7 mos last September. He was the pup we thought we'd lose at a young age as he had a benign tumor in his chest at 2, an oozing sore on his ear at 4 that looked like a mast cell but wasn't and a severe case of erlichiosis at 8. Somehow he got through all of this and lived a long, wonderful life.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

sorry, were I better at making polls maybe you could vote more than once, but someone had to fix it as it is, and I thank them for that. Sally's mom posted something about 60% or something like that dying from cancer in some study she had read. Just was doing this unscientific poll to see


----------



## carleysmom (Jun 4, 2011)

My golden retriever Macy died from cancer at the age of 12 on December 8, 2010. We didn't have a formal confirmation but we believe it was hemangiosarcoma.









I miss you every day! 
12/2/98 - 12/8/2010


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Savanah died from hemangio. My sister's friend's 2 Goldens died from cancer and her other friend's Golden just had a leg amputated due to cancer.

A poster on my Dane board grew up with Goldens and all 4 died from cancer. _At least_ 10 customers of mine had Goldens pass from cancer, and that number is extremely conservative. 

Something is definitely going on with our breed. It scares me beyond belief.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I lost my 15.5 year old Golden Boy in Feb. 2011 due to some form of Cancer. Due to his age, we did not have the bloodwork or any other tests done to find out which type of Cancer it was.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Aiyana passed away at 12 1/2 from vaccine induced Auto Immune Hemolytic Anemia...I am still beating myself up for having her vaccinated at that age.


----------



## Irina (Dec 5, 2010)

I lost my 8.5 yo girl to hemagiosarcoma. She also had fibrosarcoma ( was diagnosed at the age of 5)


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

We put Di to sleep, because she had hemangiosarcoma of the Spleen and a mass in her Laryngeal region (do not know if that was cancer) at 11 1/2 years old.

We Golda at almost 17 that we euthanized because he had advanced congestive heart failure.

We still have Max who will be 14 in October. He has many fatty lipomas, but none that appear to be cancer (Thank the Lord)!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

My sweet bridge boy, Bear died at 7.5 from a brain tumour.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I lost Scarlet at age 10 to two, benign but inoperable brain meningiomas. They were supposed to be very slow growing but she was gone in 2 weeks, euthanized in the midst of a seizure that would not stop. At this point, she is the youngest dog I have lost (other than puppies during/immediately after whelp). I cannot imagine the pain of losing a younger dog.

I think the poll would be more meaningful if age was added to it-losing a dog to cancer at 12 is vastly different than losing a dog to cancer at 5.

And, without a definitive diagnosis, I don't think you can guess and say the cause of death was cancer. The odds may seem to indicate it was, or should have been, but I have been surprised in the past.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

We lost Beau to hemangiosarcoma during his splenectomy. His surgeon called us from the table to tell us the cancer was everywhere and he feared Beau wouldn't survive a week. We didn't let him wake up. He was 13 1/2 years old. He lasted 12 days from initial symptoms to his surgery. The splenectomy was delayed because the internist doing the sonogram was on vacation and there weren't many sonogram machines in the city at the time. Thank goodness that changed, but in hindsight those 12 days were serendipity because he improved during that time.

We lost Barkley last year to hemangiosarcoma. He lived 107 days post diagnosis and we released him on April 30, exactly one month shy of his 13th birthday. He was happy and active until the last 3 days.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

We lost Magic at 11.5 years to Cutaneous Lymphoma. We had to let her go 1 week after diagnosis.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Brandi 10 1/2 years old - hemangiosarcoma
Kizmet 15 months old - lymphoma blastic leukemia 
Keeper 13 1/3 years old - hepatocellular carcinoma (type of liver cancer)


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I lost my first golden, Jake at 8 to a cancer of the brain, and lost Tess, age 11 to hemangio.


----------



## dochusar (Apr 10, 2011)

My Lara crossed the bridge in April 2010 from hemangiosarcoma of the spleen metastatc to the liver at the age of 11, and My Sasha in February 2011 from ischemic dilated cardiomyopathy and hemangiosarcoma of the liver at the age of 10.


----------



## kekee726 (Feb 16, 2011)

I lost my first Golden, O'Malley at 8 1/2 due to heart failure. He showed no symptoms until he collapsed one morning. We rushed him to an emergency vet, where his heart stopped. Despite attempts to save him he went to the Rainbow Bridge. He was diagnosed afterwards with an enlarged heart.

My second Golden, Sammy joined O'Malley last year at the Rainbow Bridge. He was my rescue, he was thought to be 2 when we rescued him. We were lucky enough to have him for 9 years. We let him go the day after he was diagnosed with osteosarcoma. He had stopped eating, and we needed lift him up from the lying position. He had been misdiagnosed with a torn ligament a few weeks earlier. When he started to deteroirate, we scheduled an emergency surgery with a specialist (his vet surgery was scheduled for a week later) who diagnosed the cancer without having to open him up. Blood tests revealed his kidneys were shutting down. Instead of prolonging his agony for another week or two, I let him go the next day after many reassurances from the specialist & Sammy's vet that there was nothing else that could be done.
I still feel guilty that it looked like a rush decision. I hope Sammy knows that I did it for him.


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

We lost our first Golden, Rusty to hemangiosarcoma of the spleen 1 month and 3 days following the diagnosis.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

This is a sad but interesting thread/poll..id have like to have seen ages included that these Goldens passed from within the poll. Though reading all that info is in the thread...... 

Sherie every time I see or read about the cancer in the breed it gets my mind to wondering into the sad reality. I think I purposely file the statistics away because it really is painful to think about not having your 24/7 companion by your side. The years together, the bond and than ....gone. Thats an awfully large void in ones heart if they have truly known the love of a pet.


Thank You for the poll.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

I've only had one golden retriever prior to Chester. Misty did not pass away from cancer. With her, it was kidney failure. She was 13 years old.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

lost two wonderful labs to cancer (18 months & 5.5. y/o)..I don't hear as much discussion about this in labs as goldens, thu (?)


----------



## brenski (Jun 14, 2011)

Lost Hammer at 8 1/2 to insulinomia on May 19, 2011


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

I know this is not a scientific poll, but it does seem that there seems to be more than just chance that our babies get cancer. Hope someday it can be not so.


----------



## arkpark (May 5, 2011)

Have lost two unrelated Goldens both to hemangiosarcoma


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Two-kidney failure (dogs sitting on either side of me in my siggy. One 9 years the other 13), one-hemangio (Turbo, lying in front of me at 12 years)


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Lyndi at 8.5 years old - Hemangiosarcoma


----------



## Rachael2633 (Jan 11, 2011)

We lost our golden, Sandy, when she was 9.5 to Mast Cell tumors on May 29, 2011.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

The vet discovered an oral melanoma in the back of Hali's throat at the base of her tongue during a dental in late Aug. The growth was removed in early September and in February she developed Lymphoma. Her throat blew up overnight and she was drooling and panting horribly. That was a Friday, by that Monday we had to let her go. She was 9.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

My Rusty died from Lymphoma just a couple weeks after he turned 9.


----------



## Chipper26 (Jun 19, 2011)

We're pretty sure it was a hermangiosarcoma that started in the spleen.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Priska(Golden)died of cancer(Hemangioscarcoma),at 10 yrs old.
Simba(Leonberger)died of cancer,at 8 yrs old.He had a brain tumor.
Only dogs,we've lost from cancer.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

My Joplin died from hemangiosarcoma at nearly 16

Raleigh died from hemangiosarcoma at 12 very suddenly

Acadia died of cancer also out of the blue- maybe lymphoma, maybe hemangio, maybe bladder cancer- at age 9 after a perfect wellness exam/CBC two weeks before. My vet was reeling and confused. It was a horrible 48 hours of desperately trying to save the dog and diagnos the problem, but she was suffering so much I had to let her go. Terrible memories, terrible disease.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Hemangio at 12.


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

Add us to the list.

We lost Kelby Gail to this nasty stuff ..........at 3.:--sad:

I'm sure we'll all rejoice the day this type of list doesn't exist.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Kelbys'Dad said:


> Add us to the list.
> 
> We lost Kelby Gail to this nasty stuff ..........at 3.:--sad:
> 
> I'm sure we'll all rejoice the day this type of list doesn't exist.




We lost our Sophie at age 3 as well..... Heartbreaking. Robbed of so many years and memories.


----------



## ChiPack (Jan 22, 2010)

We lost Wembley (my avatar photo) in 2010 at the age of 7. She had lymphoma and went through a short battle with chemo.


----------

